
Meetup Spins Off from WeWork - taytus
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/meetup-spins-off-from-wework-301031766.html
======
octokatt
Somewhat misleading headline; they will be spun off in 2.5 years from WeWork.

It's good news... as long as they survive that long. WeWork is cratering, I
hope it doesn't take Meetup with it.

~~~
callmekit
It spins off now.

Also from the email they sent today: "Today we’re announcing that Meetup is no
longer a subsidiary of WeWork and has been acquired by a group of investors
dedicated to continuing our mission."

2.5 years in the linked article refers to the fact that WeWork acquired Meetup
2.5 years ago.

